# New Years' Resolutions



## Not Meowth (Dec 31, 2008)

Got any?

I've decided I'm going to keep a record of every cup of tea I drink every day throughout the entire year. Then at the end of 2009 I'll know how much I've consumed in the past 365 days. It's not exactly a "resolution" per se, but it's close enough.

Yes, I know I'm an idiot.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 31, 2008)

FINALLY start working on my VERY, VERY in-progress website. (This was my resolution last year too anyways...)


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 1, 2009)

I going to keep a record of how many times my dad washes the dishes(he NEVER DOES and doesn't admit it)


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 1, 2009)

My resolution is to finally make enough money for plane tickets to go out to California. I've been planning it for around 9 months now, I just need to get the money. >>


----------



## Flora (Jan 1, 2009)

To not die when all my friends come over on Saturday.

Yeah, that's pretty much it.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 1, 2009)

Resolution: become healthy and make this an overall great year.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jan 1, 2009)

Urrg. Too many thing to list.

Does making a person smile count?


----------



## Silversnow (Jan 1, 2009)

More tae kwon do and yoga, more Devil May Cry (my current obsession).  More friends, too.


----------



## Zhorken (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't need an excuse to resolve to do anything.  My only new year's resolution is to start tying my hair back; I resolved this to make fun of new year's resolutions and because I should.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jan 1, 2009)

My new years resolution is to rekindle my passion of writing poetry. And I will update my fanfics...And learn archery for reasons I don't really want to discuss here.


----------



## Foxsundance (Jan 1, 2009)

Create and maintain a website

Attempt to beat at least one game every month to try to get rid of the backlog of unbeaten games I have

Lose weight, exercise more, be healthier.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 1, 2009)

I want to learn Russian, or at least become functional in it. :3

I also want to learn Arabic script and get a good idea on how the grammar works.

Also, I will get my website back up and start updating it regularly.

I'm going to finish my NaNo and get it printed.
lol


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 1, 2009)

Take more photos, lose some weight, draw more, get organised and _not _fail year 12.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jan 1, 2009)

Stop watching crime shows, make someone happy, eat less, wear a smile even when I'm depressed so no one knows, and more.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jan 1, 2009)

I resolve to write more, and not easily get distracted from doing so.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 1, 2009)

I resolve to... use the computer less, maybe.


----------



## Almost Eric (Jan 1, 2009)

Lets see here...

Stop being so damn shy. (Yeah, like this is going to happen.)
Learn a new language. Preferably German (fffff would be helpful if I could find any classes though, I suck at teaching myself.)

... oh whatever.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 1, 2009)

Continue being ridiculously awesome.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 1, 2009)

If you need a new years' resolution to do something, you suck. If it sucks what you're doing, fucking stop doing it, you don't need a numbered day to do it.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 1, 2009)

Half my brawl time gradually, i'm getting addicted.

Use my cooking Guide (DS) a lot more often.


----------



## Almost Eric (Jan 1, 2009)

Watershed said:


> If you need a new years' resolution to do something, you suck. If it sucks what you're doing, fucking stop doing it, you don't need a numbered day to do it.


It just happened to be new year when the motivation to learn a new language sprung up so... :(

I never understood new years resolutions. D: You can change your habits.. Or create new goals anytime of the year =w=


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm going to try to stop chewing on my DS's stylus.
I don't know why I do it in the first place. But I'll stop.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 1, 2009)

Watershed said:


> If you need a new years' resolution to do something, you suck. If it sucks what you're doing, fucking stop doing it, you don't need a numbered day to do it.


I'm sure most people are aware of this, but it's a funny little tradition.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll also stop breaking headphones, this is the 5th pair in a month.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 1, 2009)

Music Dragon said:


> I'm sure most people are aware of this, but it's a funny little tradition.


I don't think it's quite funny, more like an indication of the pathetic nature of humans.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 1, 2009)

Watershed said:


> I don't think it's quite funny, more like an indication of the pathetic nature of humans.


I really think you ought to lighten up. I don't particularly enjoy being called pathetic (that's right, even if it comes from you!), and besides, mild irrational behaviour is probably the least of all the indicators of the pathetic nature of the human race. (Wow, I really need to work on my English.)


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 1, 2009)

mine is mostly that I have all this creativity, but I'm too lazy to ever do anything with it

BUT IN 2009 EVERYTHING WILL CHANGE


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 1, 2009)

Animorph said:


> [My new year's resolution is to] *learn archery* for *reasons I don't really want to discuss here*.


This sounds _incredibly_ shifty, Animorph. xD



Music Dragon said:


> (Wow, I really need to work on my English.)


Really? I didn't see any mistakes in that post =/


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 1, 2009)

Music Dragon said:


> I really think you ought to lighten up. I don't particularly enjoy being called pathetic (that's right, even if it comes from you!), and besides, mild irrational behaviour is probably the least of all the indicators of the pathetic nature of the human race. (Wow, I really need to work on my English.)


Mild irrational behaviour causes so much irritation and trouble for me it's not even funny. People that don't act in logical, mature ways bother me like nothing else. I'm sorry for keeping spitting vicious flames at people but I just really, really wish people would grow up and make some sense. If people need a specific day to tell themselves to do something next year, what's next? Why are people _celebrating_ idiocy? See, MD, I find that a much bigger indicator of the pathetic nature of the human race. Humans gravitate towards surfaces and emotions, and we have been taught that as long as things make you feel good, you should pursue them. But that just simply doesn't make any sense.

 Here's the deal, people: the world ain't a bunch of special snowflakes. It just isn't, and we aren't all special and we aren't all the best. It just doesn't work that way. If I see a thread like these with a bunch of resolutions that are either easily achievable (so why don't people get off their lazy ass and do it) or impossible (so why have it be a resolution in the first place?), I wonder what the actual point is. Why do you people enjoy your own idiocy so much? I hate sounding like a broken record and I need to lighten up but seriously it's really starting to bother me. Hence the recent surge of "you people are idiots" posts.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 1, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> This sounds _incredibly_ shifty, Animorph. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I didn't see any mistakes in that post =/


Perhaps not grammatically, no. But that last sentence was a killer. And anyway, people keep telling me I have a very weird writing/speaking style; apparently I mix formal and informal expressions in a really annoying way. (What's more, I absolutely cannot see what they mean.)

EDIT:



Watershed said:


> Mild irrational behaviour causes so much irritation and trouble for me it's not even funny. People that don't act in logical, mature ways bother me like nothing else. I'm sorry for keeping spitting vicious flames at people but I just really, really wish people would grow up and make some sense. If people need a specific day to tell themselves to do something next year, what's next? Why are people _celebrating_ idiocy?


Hrrm. New Year's resolutions don't actually mean anything. Nobody cares about them for more than a few weeks after the turn of the year, anyway. And yes, it is rather silly that people seem to think that a new year means a blank slate. But humans are irrational by nature, and if we weren't, it would probably strip us of our beauty!



Watershed said:


> See, MD, I find that a much bigger indicator of the pathetic nature of the human race. Humans gravitate towards surfaces and emotions, and we have been taught that as long as things make you feel good, you should pursue them. But that just simply doesn't make any sense.


What, then, do you think we should pursue? What could possibly be more worth pursuing than well-being, happiness, pleasure, satisfaction? I don't understand how anyone could possibly deny that these are ultimate. Anyone with the slightest ounce of self-insight would realize that that's what you're doing, constantly - trying to make yourself happy. And it's about as sensible as anything can get. Look at yourself! Why did you even post this in the first place?



Watershed said:


> Here's the deal, people: the world ain't a bunch of special snowflakes. It just isn't, and we aren't all special and we aren't all the best. It just doesn't work that way. If I see a thread like these with a bunch of resolutions that are either easily achievable (so why don't people get off their lazy ass and do it) or impossible (so why have it be a resolution in the first place?), I wonder what the actual point is. Why do you people enjoy your own idiocy so much? I hate sounding like a broken record and I need to lighten up but seriously it's really starting to bother me. Hence the recent surge of "you people are idiots" posts.


Why do they enjoy their own idiocy? I can't say; you never know. We both agree that humans are irrational, after all... Perhaps they feel like they want to share a snippet of their personal life with others, or perhaps they want to up their post count, or perhaps - upon seeing this thread - they were suddenly struck by an easily satisfiable urge to post in it for no particular reason. Humans tend to do that, and perhaps it is rather pathetic, but I personally feel that we have enough redeeming qualities to warrant a somewhat brighter attitude towards mankind.

If you don't like people who gravitate towards surfaces, maybe you shouldn't judge people by the fact that they promise themselves silly things around New Year's. I don't think it actually says very much about them!


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 3, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> mine is mostly that I have all this creativity, but I'm too lazy to ever do anything with it
> 
> BUT IN 2009 EVERYTHING WILL CHANGE


going to expand on this: In 2009, I will finally get a good start on that holy book that I've been meaning to write for years. 

I am three paragraphs in atm.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, i'm off to a good start, haven't played Brawl for a week now.


----------



## Jetx (Jan 3, 2009)

I am going to stop being so reserved and quiet all the time 'irl'. Seriously I've been planning to work on this for ages, and I mostly decided to give it a go after an insightful discussion or two with a friend of mine. It's entirely a coincidence that it came up around the start of 2009, but hey, call it a resolution if you will.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 3, 2009)

Upgrade. All my stuff's old.

The Playstation 2's dead as far as I'm concerned and every new program that I need always has more memory than this thing has and hence it's time for some change. Even my records are old.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 8, 2009)

Finish a book/fanfic for once and/or complete NaNo again this year.

To Watershed: Even if people don't always follow through with their resolutions, there are some that do, and setting a concrete deadline helps to motivate people. It's like NaNoWriMo: I could have written that same novel any other non-November time, but having no strict deadline I wouldn't have had a reason to actually _complete_ it. Yeah, say I suck for not being able to write a novel without NaNo, good for me. Deadlines can work wonders for people and getting things done, and the new year is just a good place to set such a deadline. Also, why the hell do you care whether or not people make resolutions at the new year or in the middle of July?


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 8, 2009)

i'd like to learn guitar successfully by the end of the year, and hopefully start saving for a trip i've been thinking about taking.

also i want to learn to read kanji but i'm only like a grade-2 level aaaaaaa


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 8, 2009)

I will try to solve my problem of procrastination and I'll try to see if I can try to draw more realistically.

With like birds and stuff. Also, I'm trying to solve my problem with swearing and obsessing over Pokemon and other turn based RPGs.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd like to lose weight, be healthier, possibly get a girlfriend (Yes, Lucas. I can get one). Also I'd like to be more helpful and not annoy my sister as much


----------



## Alexi (Jan 8, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Mild irrational behaviour causes so much irritation and trouble for me it's not even funny. People that don't act in logical, mature ways bother me like nothing else. I'm sorry for keeping spitting vicious flames at people but I just really, really wish people would grow up and make some sense. If people need a specific day to tell themselves to do something next year, what's next? Why are people _celebrating_ idiocy? See, MD, I find that a much bigger indicator of the pathetic nature of the human race. Humans gravitate towards surfaces and emotions, and we have been taught that as long as things make you feel good, you should pursue them. But that just simply doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Here's the deal, people: the world ain't a bunch of special snowflakes. It just isn't, and we aren't all special and we aren't all the best. It just doesn't work that way. If I see a thread like these with a bunch of resolutions that are either easily achievable (so why don't people get off their lazy ass and do it) or impossible (so why have it be a resolution in the first place?), I wonder what the actual point is. Why do you people enjoy your own idiocy so much? I hate sounding like a broken record and I need to lighten up but seriously it's really starting to bother me. Hence the recent surge of "you people are idiots" posts.


Damn, Almtershed, _calm down._

So I'm gonna damn well try and finish my fic. See how that goes.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 8, 2009)

I just happened to make some promises for me before the new year and everyone always asks me what my resolutions are. Well, I've already started doing my stuff anyway. I don't care at all for New Year's; it just so happens to be a time where I can state my goals without having people mostly ignore me.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 8, 2009)

At the moment, my resolution is to not sleep through my lectures next term. Props to me if I stick to that, and even moreso if I can keep it up all year :D

@Watershed: Why all the rage about this? If I've got a week before an essay's due and make a resolution to work hard at it, research well and make it a good one (and I'm sure everyone's done this at some point), why is that any less stupid than trying to make my year a good, healthy and fruitful one? 

Why resolve to work on the essay on that day? Because the essay's due in a week. Why resolve to make yourself a better person this year than the one before? Because it's the start of a new year. Like Leafpool said, deadlines and a nice, drawn-out starting point make it much easier to work from; you can track your progress more easily, and there's bound to be other people with the same resolutions as you that make sticking to it much easier (look at the number of people who joint Weight Watchers or AA in January compared to any other month). 

And hey; even if it's irrational and you hate it, anything that makes people work harder at bettering themselves (be it through writing, language-learning or becoming more healthy) is a good thing, right?


----------



## surskitty (Jan 8, 2009)

Continue to improve my writing, finally get out of Massive RP Slump, focus for once in my life on something.


----------



## Clover (Jan 8, 2009)

I am going to shake it like never before. 

I will live harder than ever. 

And I will be totally extreme all the time forever. 

also i'm gonna eat more whole grains


----------



## Zhorken (Jan 8, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Mild irrational behaviour causes so much irritation and trouble for me it's not even funny. People that don't act in logical, mature ways bother me like nothing else.


man me too.  Little tendencies that don't make sense and just-because reasoning bother the fuck out of me.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 8, 2009)

Learn Japanese, get better at spriting, save up a lot of money, that will probably involve getting a better job than one in Subway

and move to some not-too-busy-but-not-totally-dead part of Japan where I can get a job as a spriter for Nintendo. and it'll stay like that till it happens

i'm serious, i'm gonna do whatever it takes for that to happen


----------



## Ramsie (Jan 11, 2009)

My resolutions are more like things I'd like to do in the upcoming year. I'd like to get my permit and my license, learn more of the French language, get a I or II on my clarinet solo, do something over the summer, and in general just be a better person. There's more I just can't think of them right now. Oh and I have a resolution to post in the threads I read if I something to add or say.


----------



## PurelyAmazing (Jan 12, 2009)

Bah, I'm bad with resolutions. >.<
The one I had thought of was to revise more for upcoming GCSE exams... I have an exam tomorrow, and look where I am.
haha, yeah, you can guess it's going pretty badly.


----------



## Mhaladie (Jan 12, 2009)

Learn new things, meet new people, have fun.

...Uh, I guess that's not really new, but eh. More specifically, I kind of want to try to write more and actually do the work in my chemistry class, so that I actually learn the stuff. I've been able to skate by so far, but I think if I don't do any work this semester, I'm going down. Hehe. Also, I want to focus on more stuff/be more awesome.

I love making vague resolutions.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Mhaladie said:


> I love making vague resolutions.


It'll be harder for people to tell if you break them. xD


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 12, 2009)

how far have people got? I forgot mine the other day.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Stardust Dragon said:


> how far have people got? I forgot mine the other day.


I'm still counting the cups :D I'm on 49 now!


----------



## Alexi (Jan 13, 2009)

Stardust Dragon said:


> how far have people got? I forgot mine the other day.


...D:


----------

